# Cheers!



## Ediaan (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all, I should probably have posted earlier, but here I am.

My first ever style was Judo followed closely by Shotokan Karate, JuJutsu and then a complete change to Wing Tsun Kuen Kung Fu.

I'm an avid supporter of all martial arts and being a mentor to martial artists myself, love to be mentored and taught.

Looking forward to becoming a long time member and contributor to this forum:bangahead:


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome, good sir! Long ago someone told me id get a free drink to reward my joining.

It never came. But maybe yours will!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2013)

:chuckles:  Ah yes, the infamous "free drink" hook .

Welcome to the bar, Ediaan - have a good browse about and see where you fancy taking a seat and begin shooting the breeze with the friendly locals .


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to MT. The free drinks exist, but there's this one guy who drinks them all...


----------



## K-man (Mar 15, 2013)

Mmm! I wonder who drank mine?  Anyway, welcome to MT.     :wavey:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

K-man said:


> Mmm! I wonder who drank mine?  Anyway, welcome to MT.     :wavey:



I blame Capn Bob...


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 15, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I blame Capn Bob...


Yeah, it was Bob. Definitely Bob. I couldnt have done it. Trust me!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to MT! 

Plenty to be shared and learned here!


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome on board!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome.


----------

